# Amplificador de alta potencia con brige



## DJ Ricardo Gomez (Jul 10, 2009)

Saludos a todos, bueno quiero construir un amplificador de 6000 watts pero quiero saber como hacerle el circuito para que no solo funcione como estereo sino también como brige. Me refiero a ese switch que tienen las amplificador en la parte de atrás para hacer la conversión de estereo a brige Espero me puedan ayudar. De ante mano les doy las gracias...


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2009)

pues no preguntes y mira esquemas,pero ya te digo que de esa potencia no vas a encontrar nada bueno,hazte uno de 700,o de 1000 watios que es mas corriente que 6000.


----------



## Cacho (Jul 10, 2009)

Algunos links "alentadores":

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/problema-amplificador-5200-wrms-5536/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/sobre-amplificadores-alta-potencia-5000w-etc-8989/

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 10, 2009)

Siempre que pones el link de "problema en amplificador de 5200 wrms" Me lo leo completito...

Una de las mejores discusiones. Pero la de maravillasaudio no se queda atrás.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ Ricardo Gomez (Jul 11, 2009)

Tienes razon tacatomon es muy bueno... gracias cacho...


----------



## ivan_mzr (Jul 11, 2009)

Los amplificador de mas de 1000w estan dificiles, por ejemplo si vez un esquematico de un Macro Tech 5000vz te puedes dar cuenta a que me refiero.

http://www.crownaudio.com/gen_htm/legacy/legacamp.htm


----------

